# NEW pictures of Lexi [model-status] haha! :)



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, everyone!
Sorry, I had to re-post my topic because it was being weird!!!!
Anyway,
I recently took some piccies of Lexi! 
Enjoy. 
She's a buckskin mare qt about 8 yrs old!
She's very photogenic too; hehe like a model, LOL.
It was very hot outside so yeah, she might look a bit sweaty. LOL.


















I don't think blue is her color.
I like the darker green halter on her. What do you think? LOL


















hehe you can see her tongue (she was about to yawn). aww. lol


















*NOTE: I wasn't pulling on her mouth! 

Enjoyyyyy 
& plz no rude comments thanks!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

aww she's pretty I love buckskins
and I agree I like the green halter =P


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw thank you!
Yeah, I've always loved that coloring (Buckskin) 
LOL, yeah the green halter is deff. a keeper! 
I still may use the blue though.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't decide if I like buckskins or not!  I think she looks brilliant in blue! Maybe that's because I'm not a big fan of green...lol.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hehe thank you! 
Aww come on you know you love my buckskin! LOLOLOL! 
Anyway, yeah the blue does look kinda cute on her; haha, it's growing on me a bit!
I do like the green though...idk, something about it; LOL!
But thank you!


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

Aww,she's so cute!
I love that headstall aswell xD


----------



## ranchgal (Sep 23, 2007)

Gorgeous! As I've been telling you on MSN! I love Lexi! Her coloring is fantastic!  

Oh, and I would so go with the green halter. It's kind of worn and just fits her. The bright blue doesn't really match HER lol I don't think. The green one has... character. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww thanks everyone!
I know RG, haha!!! 
Yeah the green halter looks good on her; I think I'll stick with it! LOL.
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice horse!! I might sound weird but i like the blue better! lol  Very gorgues, sucha cutie!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, so far 2 people prefer the blue! LOL! 
Thank you very much!
When I tell Lexi all these compliments, she'll be so happy, hehe!


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

i reckon she looks 
gawjuzz in the blue.
its really stands out and she looks beautiful.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, the blue is growin' on me a bit! 
LOL! 
& thank you !


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

wow,
what a looker!
shes verryy pretty.
do you ride her english or western?
8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw thank you!! 
I ride her both; used to be Western a LOT, but now I've switched to mostly English.  I do ride Western sometimes though!
Thank you!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

shes beautiful  i love buckskins

as for the halter, i think the blue is very pretty. it stands out on her more


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww thaks! 
Hehe, yah I do kinda like the blue more now. It's bright & stuff; while the green is a little bit worn. 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

:roll: Woww Shes so pretty she looks like a white buckskin lol i just made that up btw.
Shes very pretty.

Do you jump or do dressage?

 
I like the blue but both are soo pretty.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks so much PF! 
Yeah, she's a 'buttermilk' Buckskin. LOL. 
I've recently switched to English (used to ride Western), & I've done a bit of jumping with her, she's pretty good!!  
Thanks!


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

np!  

You gotta post some pics/vids of you guys jumping
I love her color!
So how did you find her?
:lol: 

Ashleyy 8) 8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My friend knows a breeder 
& when I saw her, I knew she'd be perfect for mee.
LOL, I lovee buckskins!! 
Thank you; I'll try to get some vids!!


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

luckyy!! :shock:  
How much did you pay for her?
:wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Couple $1,000!! Haha!


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

i like both the halters.......the blue stands out a lot and the green blends in.....it depends how much of a statement you want to make

her colour is so adorable! i love buckskins!


----------



## ~horselover~ (Dec 2, 2007)

i looooove the blue!


----------



## Crazy4Horses (Nov 13, 2007)

She is so pretty she is the kind of pretty that gets second looks :shock: . She has pretty eyes to definitely model material!


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

soooooooo adorable!....post some more pics!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks sooo much!
More pics are coming soon! 
Just been soooo busy haven't had the time to post!


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

Nice Pics. She's very pretty!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------

